# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Chuột 'khủng' Death Adder

## blogseotukhoa

_Death Adder_ (DA) chỉ dành riêng cho game thủ thuận tay phải. 
Các loại chuột trước của Razer (thiết kế cho cả tay trái lẫn tay phải). Ngoài ra, với kiểu dạng mới, _Death Adder_ có thiết kế giúp người dùng có thể ôm trọn chuột trong lòng bàn tay. Sản phẩn còn được phủ bên trên 1 lớp nhựa đặc biết giúp chống trơn trượt do mồ hôi tay sau nhiều giờ chơi game.
 _Death Adder_ được thiết kế với bộ cảm biến bằng hồng ngoại, được thiết kế chính giữa, giúp đẩy DPI (độ nhạy) của chuột lên 1800 và tăng độ chính xác khi sử dụng. 
Với 5 nút trên chuột, người dùng có thể tùy biến và gán các lệnh khác nhau khi chơi game cũng như làm việc (đòi hỏi phải cài driver đi kèm theo chuột). Các nút ấn của _Death Adder_ được thiết kế to, dài và nhạy hơn các loại chuột khác có trên thị trường, giúp việc phản xạ của game thủ dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều.
 Bàn di chuột được làm với thiết kế đặc biệt, giúp cho việc điểu khiển chuột nhẹ nhàng và êm ái hơn. Với driver của chuột, người dùng có thể dễ dàng chuyển đổi DPI của chuột ngay trong khi đang chơi game mà không cần thoát ra màn hình Windows.
Chuột có dây dài hơn 2 m, đầu USB mạ vàng.
_Death Adder_ được bán tại Việt Nam với giá khoảng 70 USD.

----------

